# Créer une adresse FaceTime pour mes enfants



## Karamazow (17 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un moyen d'ajouter une adresse mail spécifique à mes enfants pour que je puisse les joindre lorsque je suis en déplacement :

- moi sur mon iPhone 

- eux sur mon iPad. 

Est-ce possible ?

Si oui comment ?

J'ai cherché sur le forum et Internet, sans trouver. 

Merci pour vos réponses !


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2016)

Bonjour

cela peut il vous aider ?

http://www.macg.co/2010/10/astuce-plusieurs-adresses-sur-facetime-pour-mac-58129


----------



## Karamazow (18 Mai 2016)

Bonjour Jura39,

Merci pour ce lien. Je vais essayer d'ajouter sur l'iPad familial l'adresse mail que j'ai créée pour ma fille, à voir si cela fonctionnera.

Je fais le test ce soir.

Kara


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2016)

Ok 

dites nous si cela fonctionne


----------



## Karamazow (23 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une adresse mail pour ma fille qui a 6 ans, dans l'objectif de l'ajouter sur l'iPad qui est actuellement configuré avec mon compte iCloud.

Le compte de ma fille a été créé avec l'option "partage familial".

Malheureusement je n'ai pas la possibilité de l'ajouter dans les adresses mails de FaceTime sur l'iPad, alors même que dans le descriptif fourni par Apple lors de la création du compte de ma fille, il était clairement décrit que cela lui permettrait d'utiliser FaceTime.

Avez-vous une idée d'une solution ?

Je suis à 2 doigts de créer une adresse mail de groupe "Enfants" avec une date de naissance donnant un âge > à 18 ans, puis de faire un formatage de l'iPad pour le mettre à ce compte "Enfants". Je ne vois pas d'autre solution. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## tonzman (23 Mai 2016)

Bonjour. 
Si tu règles ton iPhone pour passer les nouveaux appels FaceTime avec ton numéro de téléphone et que tu appelles ton adresse mail qui doit aussi être paramétrer sur l'iPad ) peut être même en désactivant les appels avec ton numéro côté réglages de l'iPad) ça devrait fonctionner sans seconde adresse ni modifications ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est clair.
Sur iPhone Réglages > FaceTime > être contacté au coordonnées suivante tu ne coches que le numéro 
Sur iPad tu ne coches que l'adresse mail.


----------



## lineakd (23 Mai 2016)

@Karamazow, as tu essayé de créer un alias sur ton compte iCloud (du genre: mesmomes@icloud.com) et de le sélectionner ce nouveau compte dans l'app réglages/FaceTime/vous pouvez être contacter.../ de ton iPad?


----------



## Karamazow (23 Mai 2016)

Bonjour *Tonzman *et *Lineakd*,

Merci pour vos réponses et propositions de solution. Je teste ce soir en rentrant, mais je m'aperçois que j'ai oublié de préciser un autre objectif à ma demande :
Eviter que mon iPhone sonne au boulot lorsque belle-maman cherche à joindre mes enfants sur FaceTime. Actuellement ça fait sonner mon iPhone au boulot et mon iPad à la maison. Avant je n'avais pas ce problème car jusqu'en février dernier mon iPhone était un 3GS !

L'idéal serait que les gens qui cherchent à joindre mes enfants utilisent une adresse mail correspondant aux destinataires de l'appel (mes enfants). 

Vous l'aurez compris, en corollaire je n'aime pas du tout les adresses impersonnelles du type "monsieur&MadameMICHU@domaine.fr". Avec ce genre d'adresse on ne sait jamais qui va lire le message !

En tout cas ce soir je teste vos propositions ! Merci

Kara


----------



## tonzman (23 Mai 2016)

Si mon astuce fonctionne, belle maman appellera sur l'adresse mail et ça ne sonnera pas sur l'iPhone. Pour te joindre toi, ce sera sur le numéro uniquement. 
Point négatif, si tu es sur l'iPad à la maison et que tu souhaite passer un appel FaceTime, ce sera de l'adresse mail…


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## lineakd (23 Mai 2016)

@Karamazow, il suffit de décocher ton numéro de téléphone dans l'app réglages/FaceTime/vous pouvez être contacter.../ de ton iPad et de décocher la nouvelle adresse mail dans l'app réglages/FaceTime/vous pouvez être contacter.../ de ton iPhone.


----------



## Karamazow (29 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire des manipulations, et je crois avoir appliqué la solution à mon problème : 

J'ai créé un alias "enfants.nomdefamille@icloud.com" que j'ai ajouté dans FaceTime et iMessage. J'ai décoché sur l'iPad mes autres adresses et numéros. De cette façon, lorsque je teste avec le compte de ma femme en appelant cet alias je n'ai que mon iPad qui sonne.

Je vais faire un test grandeur nature avec des correspondants extérieurs, et je vous tiens au courant.

Merci pour votre aide.

Kara


----------



## lineakd (29 Mai 2016)

@Karamazow, si l'ipad sonne quand ton iPhone est dans les parages, en étant sur le même réseau. Il suffit d'ouvrir l'app réglages/téléphone/sur d'autres appareils et de décocher l'ipad dans la partie "autoriser les appels sur".


----------



## Karamazow (30 Mai 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @Karamazow, si l'ipad sonne quand ton iPhone est dans les parages, en étant sur le même réseau. Il suffit d'ouvrir l'app réglages/téléphone/sur d'autres appareils et de décocher l'ipad dans la partie "autoriser les appels sur".



Merci pour l'info, j'avais vu cette option dans les réglages de FaceTime sur l'iPad effectivement !

Alors d'après mes tests, je constate que lorsque mes enfants sont en communication FaceTime avec leur mamie, en utilisant l'adresse mail "Alias", si j'entame une conversation FaceTime avec mon compte iCloud depuis mon mac ou mon iPhone alors la conversation FaceTime de mes enfants va bugger : mes enfants entendrons et verront toujours leur mamie, mais elle ne les verra plus.

Je pense que lorsqu'une conversation FaceTime est engagée avec l'adresse mail "Alias", mon compte est vu comme "occupé" par les serveurs d'APPLE, et n'est donc pas disponible pour effectuer une 2nde conversation simultanée.

Est-ce que vous confirmez ce fonctionnement ? Si oui, avez-vous une solution permettant de ne plus rencontrer ce problème ?

Je crains que la seule solution soit de faire une remise à zéro de l'iPad et de le paramétrer avec un vrai compte iCloud pour mes enfants.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mai 2016)

Une solution simple: acheter un appareil iOS aux enfants, le configurer avec un compte à eux uniquemennt... Et c'est regle..


----------



## lineakd (31 Mai 2016)

@Karamazow, je n'ai pas eu ce bugue pour le peu que j'ai testé. Disons que les appareils étaient tous sur le même réseau, à voir.
@Moumou92, bien plus drôle de chercher une solution.


----------



## Karamazow (2 Juin 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Une solution simple: acheter un appareil iOS aux enfants, le configurer avec un compte à eux uniquemennt... Et c'est regle..



Non je ne vais pas acheter un iPad pour le dédier à FaceTime pour mes enfants ! D'abord je n'ai pas envie de dépenser mon argent ainsi, et puis je trouverai cela un non-sens écologique, sachant que mon iPad n'est déjà plus beaucoup utilisé depuis que j'ai changé d'iPhone ( 3GS vers 6S+).


----------

